# Topics > Multi-systems > Swarm >  Robot Swarm, interactive exhibition featuring friendly and colorful artificial intelligence, MoMath, Manhattan, New York, USA

## Airicist

National Museum of Mathematics (MoMath)

Home page - momath.org/home/robot-swarm

----------


## Airicist

How to be a god among robots 

Published on Dec 15, 2014




> an a swarm of robots show how schools of fish and flocks of birds follow mathematically predictable behavior? That's the challenge facing Robot Swarm, a new exhibit at New York's Museum of Mathematics. We had a chance to try it out ourselves and sit down with MoMath founder Glen Whitney

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robot Swarm at MoMath"
A new interactive exhibition featuring friendly and colorful artificial intelligence

by David Graver
December 12, 2014

----------

